# Tajin seasoning.....



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2013)

There's been an interesting TV commercial lately about this product...Clásico Seasoning | TAJIN    I hardly ever get sucked into the commercial hype but the way it was done about it being so good on fruits and veggies I just had to get some.  *WOW!!*

I've used it on practically everything I've eaten in the last few days.
Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 3, 2013)

I've never heard of it, but with the main ingredients being chili pepper and lime, I'd be sprinkling it on everything, too!


----------



## chopper (Jun 3, 2013)

I've never tried it.  It sounds like something I would really like!  Did you find it somewhere locally, or did you have to order it on line?  I will need to look for this one.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually it was in my local grocery store Chopper. My neighbor said she got hers at Walmart.


----------



## chopper (Jun 3, 2013)

Wonderful!  I will be looking the next time I am in the store.  Thanks again!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2013)

We were given something similar, Valentina Fruit Seasoning.  It has chili powder, lemon juice and salt, from Mexico.  It really adds a nice flavor.  I'm checking out the recipes from the Tajin website, bet they'd work for Valentina too!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like the same idea Dawg, only with lemon instead of lime. I'm sitting here munching on sticks of Jimica sprinkled with Tajin....chomp chomp chomp.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2013)

What kind of fruit do you use it on?

And do you know what kind of peppers they use?

I love the packets of dry lime, lemon and orange juice and would love to make up a little and see if I like it.

Intriguing ...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2013)

Oooh, jicama!   Kayelle!  In Mexico, I've had similar mixes served on mangoes, melon, and papaya.  I most recently used Valentina in a meat recipe, can't remember for what, but it was good!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2013)

I put some on honeydew melon also and it was delish. It just said chili peppers on the label Jenny. What ever the peppers are, it's not too hot...I don't do super hot.
By the way, it was $2.49 at the grocery.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2013)

I haven't seen it or it would probably be in my pantry!!

I'm emergency room allergic to melon of any kind but will figure out which fruits taste good with it.

Thanks!!


----------



## redbeansociety (Jun 4, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> There's been an interesting TV commercial lately about this product...Clásico Seasoning | TAJIN    I hardly ever get sucked into the commercial hype but the way it was done about it being so good on fruits and veggies I just had to get some.  *WOW!!*
> 
> I've used it on practically everything I've eaten in the last few days.
> Has anyone else tried it?


OMG, yes! I like Tajin best on avocados, corn & sweet potato. How did you use it? Anyone else?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 10, 2013)

redbeansociety said:


> OMG, yes! I like Tajin best on avocados, corn & sweet potato. How did you use it? Anyone else?


....


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2013)

Tonight I sprinkled it all over some split and oiled zucchini and also some portabella mushroom caps and grilled them along with our pork chops. Deeeeeeeelish!


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Kayelle!!! I've missed you! I looked up the ingredients in this Tajin seasoning and its basically lime, chili peppers, and sea salt. Sounds like Trader Joe's Chili Pepper Sauce I use (chili peppers, vinegar, sugar, and "spices"...then i add lime juice). Is it much different? I like to put a little in guacamole for some depth of flavor. Does anyone else do that?


----------

